# Selling puppies at Walmart~~~~



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

There was a truck parked in the Walmart parking lot on Sat selling golden retriever puppies. Isn' that against the law? I asked a manager in the store about it and she said its done all the time and no one stops it and that Walmart doesn't care. Now wait, Walmart won't even let you sell a car in their lot but you can sell puppies??!! Can't something be done about this, is this legal? Don;t people realize they might be getting a pup full of worms, disease or worse? But then I have to think, well maybe at least these puppies are going to a home that will give it good care instead of being with those greedy backyard breeders who are only thinking of making $$$ . What is your take on this, is it just fine to sell puppies out of a car ? And why doesn't Walmart care?


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Well clearly only a BYB would sell puppies out of a vehicle! That is disgusting. I know that it happens all the time though. Pretty sad.

I have no idea why WalMart allows it. I am guessing it is just easier to ignore the issue. Since WalMart doesn't sell puppies, apparently they do not see it as competition. Who knows? 

Obviously anyone doing this has absolutely no concern for the well being of the puppies. So many people who do this are in it strictly for the money. Sad! :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

BYB.......... Do you live in Tx??????


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

I met a lady last summer on the playground..i had Zack with us and she wanted a puppy but waiting until her house was ready to move into. I met her again this year and she had a puppy. I asked her where she got it from and she said * did you see the van parked in fron of Bed Bath and Beyond*? I said, yes...i wanted to go and look but was afraid i am gonna get one. She said thats where she got them from...they even had AKC papers..i told her that that didnt matter weather they had AKC papers....its the health i am concered about...what do you know about the parents? she said...the parents werent there....
I hope it works out for her.
I dont know why stores let them do that.....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wal Mart probably allows it because the buyer next purchase will be a choke collar, a steel chain and a dog house and some cheap puppy food at Wal Mart.:doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thats horrible, aren't they breaking some kind of animal welfare act? Surely they must be???


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Wal Mart probably allows it because the buyer next purchase will be a choke collar, a steel chain and a dog house and some cheap puppy food at Wal Mart.:doh: :doh: :doh:


So true


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I've heard of this same thing happening around the country. It makes me sick.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Good Lord, those poor puppies. What state do you live in? I've never seen pups being sold at our local Walmart. Not that they could do anything, but I'd be sure to call animal control. You must need some sort of vendor license? Can you believe that? People selling something that lives, breathes, and feels needing a vendor license to sell... Ugh...


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I suppose staking out at the Wal Mart saves on your advertising costs! Really scary as anyone who buys these pups are surely impulse buying. Never a good reason to get a puppy. Pretty creepy! :no: :no:


----------



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

I have called animal control and am waiting to hear from him. I live in northern MI and this has happened before there---there was even a guy selling bunnies for Easter. Not that I am in favor of this (and I am NOT) but how is this any different from putting ads in the paper to give pups away for FREE? What is it with these fruitcakes who let their dogs breed either because they want the money or because they are just too ignorant to get their dogs altered?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

BELLA said:


> I have called animal control and am waiting to hear from him. I live in northern MI and this has happened before there---there was even a guy selling bunnies for Easter. Not that I am in favor of this (and I am NOT) but how is this any different from putting ads in the paper to give pups away for FREE? What is it with these fruitcakes who let their dogs breed either because they want the money or because they are just too ignorant to get their dogs altered?


You are right. It really is no different at all.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It is sad, we had a problem last summer in our area with puppies and kittens being sold in parking lots and animal control had to try and track down the sellers because they had parvo, and one even had rabies.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Here Is The Phone Number For The Walmart District Manager That Oversees That Store - Mike Fetrow 989-732-8090


----------



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

Steve---what store does that manager oversee? I am in Alpena MI and believe me---they do not care.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

He oversees the Alpena store---in fact he maintains a office in the very store you are talking about---got it from WalMart headquaters after I called to complain. Let me know his stance on this--I have mail going to HQ of Walmart and will gladly put in his attitude about this situation if need be.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I just talked to Mr. Fetrow about the situation and he assures me that this is not the stance of WalMart (yeah-right) but, he is going to be talking to the manager of that store to make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been to Walmart twice and would rather have a sharp pencil jammed in my ear before I ever go to one of those again.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

you know, it is so weird that I saw this post just after coming home from my wal-mart, not only were they allowing someone to sell a chevy blazer in their lot but I have seen them let a little kid sell pups out of their lot around christmas time. who knows with them. hopefully everyone that buys a pup takes it to the vet immediately for a check up and shots.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We had someone try to sell puppies at one of our Walmarts just before X-mas. Legally the only thing they were doing wrong was sellign them on Walmart's property. But Walmart called the police and they were escorted off the property. My understanding is that the police were called because the manager had asked the person to leave the day before but he then came back the next day. That's the only time I've seen something like that at one of our Walmarts.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Does anyone know if these people need a license to sell pups or anything else for that matter in the parking lots? Is it only on public property people need a license?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I would think that is all subject to local regulation. I remember years ago the NYC police were arresting unlicensed pretzel vendors, because the Mayor (Lindsey?) lost his mind.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> I would think that is all subject to local regulation. I remember years ago the NYC police were arresting unlicensed pretzel vendors, because the Mayor (Lindsey?) lost his mind.


This is why I'm wondering about the licensing. I work in New Haven and all of the vendors have to have a license. We have some wonderful foods to choose from. 

The other thing that surprises me, and I know people don't always claim what they actually earn, but what about the IRS? Just a thought...

Yes, I do think too much!


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

:nono: I stopped shopping at Wal-Mart 20 years ago. I don't trust them any further then I can move a store with a ping pong paddle. 
I have a lot of friends who worked at Wal-Mart as they were going though college.
After they shared some of the things the company does, to make a profit, not one them shops at Wal-Mart either.
:crazy: :sorry: :eyecrazy: :cookoo: :banghead:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Supposedly the 'largest Walmart on the East Coast' just opened here in my dinky little town in northcentral WV....there are only 2-3 other grocery stores left and failing, no hardware stores have stayed in business either. There literally is very little left to shop at besides Walmart...and I hate hate hate it.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm saddened and horrified, but not surprised.

Dogs are sold out of the back of cars at the U.S./Mexican border, on the side of the road, etc. If we took away their market, they wouldn't think breeding was so profitable and maybe some of this would end.

One thing you can count on is that these pups have received little to no medical care, were whisked from their mother early on to be transported, most likely have fear issues (let alone the ones who were already submissive before they were taken away from their mom), and have probably been exposed to all kinds of things. It makes me so mad I could spit nails.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

kra said:


> :nono: I stopped shopping at Wal-Mart 20 years ago. I don't trust them any further then I can move a store with a ping pong paddle.
> I have a lot of friends who worked at Wal-Mart as they were going though college.
> After they shared some of the things the company does, to make a profit, not one them shops at Wal-Mart either.
> :crazy: :sorry: :eyecrazy: :cookoo: :banghead:


I will NOT shop at WalMart on principle. Many of the reasons have to do with how they treat their employees and the pay they receive. I also watched a program where workers in Mexico were making clothing for WalMart and getting paid pennies for their work, I prefer not to support the corporate giant that hurts the little guy. Have you noticed there aren't many small businesses left??

WalMart actually makes me sad. Every time I drive by one I feel bad, maybe I'm too conscious about the world around me, but when I see business practices that hurt people, I just can't support them.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Here Is The Phone Number For The Walmart District Manager That Oversees That Store - Mike Fetrow 989-732-8090


Hey, if you want each and everyone one of us to call just say the word. You can count me in. We'll bombard them with calls and letters, and we can even contact local tv stations in the area and share this with them. 

I can't stand WalMart, this is just one more notch in their evil belt if you ask me.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> I suppose staking out at the Wal Mart saves on your advertising costs! Really scary as anyone who buys these pups are surely impulse buying. Never a good reason to get a puppy. Pretty creepy! :no: :no:


I'm also guessing, statistically speaking, that people who are more likely to buy a pup at WalMart are also less likely to be able to afford or want to pay for the medical bills that could be massive with a dog that has not been taken care of. Any pup sold from the back of a vehicle has surely not received top medical care, who knows what kind of health the mom and dad are in, after all, spending money on vet bills would cut into ones profits.  

We had an 11 month old come up in our rescue about a week and a half ago, she had pups at 7 months old! People never cease to dissapoint and anger me...


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

GoldenShamus said:


> I will NOT shop at WalMart on principle. Many of the reasons have to do with how they treat their employees and the pay they receive. I also watched a program where workers in Mexico were making clothing for WalMart and getting paid pennies for their work, I prefer not to support the corporate giant that hurts the little guy. Have you noticed there aren't many small businesses left??
> 
> WalMart actually makes me sad. Every time I drive by one I feel bad, maybe I'm too conscious about the world around me, but when I see business practices that hurt people, I just can't support them.


There is a small town just 12 miles north of here, back in the 1980's the 
downtown distict had about 200 family owned (Mom & Pop business's)
that did very well. After Wal-Mart open what they called a Super Center
within two after the opened 90 percent of the family business were closed.
In 1994 the downtown district is a ghost town. The store fronts are all 
covered with newspaper.

What the railroad industry was to the American worker in the 1920's - 30's
Wal-Mart has filled the role beginning in the late 1970's.

A few months ago we had a super market strike, big chain. (All Union) workers. They asked people not to cross their line, guess where they (the workers were shopping? Supporting a non-Union giant of the USA --- Wal-Mart.:doh: 

To anyone and everyone who will not shop at Wal-Mart on princple!
I tip my hat to you, and you have my deepist respect!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't approve of this practice at all but just want to share a similar situation that turned out okay -- at least for one of the pups. Ten years ago my sister and brother-in-law had recently moved into their first home and were talking about getting a dog. On this particular Saturday morning they headed to the local supermarket to do their weekly shopping.

Outside stood a man with a litter of six adorable pups. My brother-in-law was oohing and ahhing them, while my sister, knowing what was about to happen, headed right into the store. Ten minutes later her husband came running in and told her that they "had" to get one. She initially didn't want any part of this but relented after the shopping was done and she saw the puppies.

Long story short. Caesar is now 10 years old and one of "two boys" owned by Louise and Ken. The man who sold him explained he owned three dogs and two weren't neutered because he had intended to breed them. Therefore, Caesar is the product of a rottie mom and a bischon dad. The man lived in the area and produced papers from a local vet outlining the first shots, etc. the dogs had received (all turned out to be true).

So for one little dog this worked out well. However, neither Louise nor Ken have ever seen a possible sibling of Caesar's. He is rather distinctive, white in color, with a face resembling his father but very much larger and the tendency to stand on his hind legs, which I'm told bischons love to do. 

Just thought I would throw that in. However, I think that anyone who sells dogs in such a way should be fried. 

Helaine


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> BYB.......... Do you live in Tx??????


LMAOROF!!! Mary, your so funny!!!!!
Good one.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

gracie's mom said:


> LMAOROF!!! Mary, your so funny!!!!!
> Good one.


Mary should have been a comedian!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I have not set foot in a Walmart in over a year - now I have yet another reason not to!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenShamus said:


> I also watched a program where workers in Mexico were making clothing for WalMart and getting paid pennies for their work...


I worked for THAW, a subsidiary of REI....our company manufactured Gore-Tex and fleece ware for REI. REI shut down our company back in 2000 and shipped the work to those same Mexican companies...

NAFTA guaranteed the rights of those Mexican workers to earn their pennies.....

Hmmmmm....I even found an old article on it:

The Seattle Times: Search Results

Just scroll down to the REI heading... I was one of those 155 displaced workers...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Having worked in retail many years ago and in a special environment for 7 or 8 years, I've come to realize workers and artisans around the world make pennies for what they create and you find in stores and gift shops. It's not just Walmart...


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I worked for THAW, a subsidiary of REI....our company manufactured Gore-Tex and fleece ware for REI. REI shut down our company back in 2000 and shipped the work to those same Mexican companies...
> 
> NAFTA guaranteed the rights of those Mexican workers to earn their pennies.....
> 
> ...


I saved this article from our local paper. I will have to look it up again.
A few years ago, Wal-Mart was marketing and selling clothing with a label
"Made in the USA" Wal-Mart had been running a ad campaign selling
the fact that there store's company products were made in the USA, and they were
kinda. (It all depends in how you looked at it.)
About a year before Wal-Mart opened a huge plant in China and built the 
town around the plant, schools hospitals even a small airport.
The catch in the deal was that Wal-Mart got to name the town, would you like to take a guess at what Wal-Mart named the town?
That's right "USA, China":doh:  :uhoh: :no:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Having worked in retail many years ago and in a special environment for 7 or 8 years, I've come to realize workers and artisans around the world make pennies for what they create and you find in stores and gift shops. It's not just Walmart...


That's exactly right.... At Thaw, our production employees barely made minimum wage for sewing fleece all day, but it was still cheaper to ship the work down to Mexico. And REI took a lot of heat for that move....for several months, then the whole story was forgotten.....except for us who lost our jobs.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Having worked in retail many years ago and in a special environment for 7 or 8 years, I've come to realize workers and artisans around the world make pennies for what they create and you find in stores and gift shops. It's not just Walmart...


I know...but any company I'm aware of that does that I don't buy from. WalMart is the one that is slowly taking over the world though, thereby causing a lot of damage, IMO.


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

BELLA said:


> There was a truck parked in the Walmart parking lot on Sat selling golden retriever puppies. Isn' that against the law? I asked a manager in the store about it and she said its done all the time and no one stops it and that Walmart doesn't care. Now wait, Walmart won't even let you sell a car in their lot but you can sell puppies??!! Can't something be done about this, is this legal? Don;t people realize they might be getting a pup full of worms, disease or worse? But then I have to think, well maybe at least these puppies are going to a home that will give it good care instead of being with those greedy backyard breeders who are only thinking of making $$$ . What is your take on this, is it just fine to sell puppies out of a car ? And why doesn't Walmart care?


 
Just one more reason to boycott Walmart!!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

As a kid growing up, it was very common to see people outside of grocery stores, giving puppies away. Much worse than selling them, in my opinion, because a person getting a puppy really doesn't have to commit anything... The puppy was FREE. But I don't recall thinking anything weird about it.....it was a puppy, and I always wanted one, and my mom always said no......


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Going way off topic here, but another reason to get upset is the mark up on pharmaceuticals. And, ever try to call Dell? Some day our economy will collapse and the powers that be will say, "What happened?" 

Many, many years ago the mark-up on something was 110% unless the store owner thought they could get more. I used to be able to purchase merchandise just over the base price. When I quit, I didn't even walk in that store because it killed me to know how much it was marked up.

Someone mentioned some pharmaceuticals having a 300% mark-up. I don't know where that number came from. People are dying who can't afford their meds.

Back on topic. Puppies should not be sold in parking lots or at flea markets!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Back on topic. Puppies should not be sold in parking lots or at flea markets!


That reminds me....one of the first major debates I encountered on this forum was about eBay discussing whether or not they would allow pets to be auctioned on their site......

They decided against it....but it was quite the debate....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I remember that ebay issue. Heck, we had a pet store Cocker and she lived to be 17 and didn't have many health issues at all. It's all about the welfare of the puppies. I'd hate to see them abandoned somewhere.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

My first thought about this was not the health of the puppies but the quality of the people getting a golden retriever puppy in this manner. Not very responsible. Probably a very impromptu decision, swayed by the cuteness of these beautiful dogs .... how many of these puppies will actually find forever loving homes? I don't even want to know the answer to that question, breaks my heart.

This just reaffirms my commitment to boycott Walmart.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I remember that ebay issue. Heck, we had a pet store Cocker and she lived to be 17 and didn't have many health issues at all. It's all about the welfare of the puppies. I'd hate to see them abandoned somewhere.


I agree---it's all about the dogs. Was the man wrong to sell in a WalMart-sure; was WlMart complacent in letting him-sure; were people that bought from him justifying his actions-sure; are these puppies at high risk-probably; do we as a community of Golden lovers do enough active work to curtail BYB'ing; probably not; I've made it a personal goal to talk to at least 5 people a day about rescue work why there is a need for it--is that enough-probably not. How can we educate people about the need rid our parking lots of pick-up puppy sales---Hopefully, hopefully this thing called Ryley's Run will pick up enough steam over the next few years to give a platform of education, reform and guidance that can help our beloved breed. (Wow--that's a pretty dang good hijack if I ever saw one!!)


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Having worked in retail many years ago and in a special environment for 7 or 8 years, I've come to realize workers and artisans around the world make pennies for what they create and you find in stores and gift shops. It's not just Walmart...



I don't think my 10 year old daughter even owns an article of clothing made in the US. Everything comes from China, Mexico, etc. and all her clothes come from JC Penney, Marshall Fields, & Sears. For that matter I don't think that any of mine are either.

My dad's a GM retiree, so we buy GM cars. But I couldn't buy the one I really wanted because it was made in Mexico. My parents are looking at buying a new vehicle in a year as are a few of their friends. They're all trying to decide whether to buy a GM vehicle and support showign their support of them closing plants and moving things overseas or buying a Toyota made here. Of course if they cut their medical insurance or pensions. The decision will be made quite easily.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

sharlin said:


> I agree---it's all about the dogs. Was the man wrong to sell in a WalMart-sure; was WlMart complacent in letting him-sure; were people that bought from him justifying his actions-sure; are these puppies at high risk-probably; do we as a community of Golden lovers do enough active work to curtail BYB'ing; probably not; I've made it a personal goal to talk to at least 5 people a day about rescue work why there is a need for it--is that enough-probably not. How can we educate people about the need rid our parking lots of pick-up puppy sales---Hopefully, hopefully this thing called Ryley's Run will pick up enough steam over the next few years to give a platform of education, reform and guidance that can help our beloved breed. (Wow--that's a pretty dang good hijack if I ever saw one!!)


And a lot comes back to the laws that are on the books. If the guy at Walmart today had been just across the street or on the property next to Walmart. Walmart would not have been able to do anything. Right now in Michigan there is absolutely no protection for puppy buyers. I've tried. I was even told that if a breeder decided not to honor their health guaruntee there was a very good chance that they would win in court. As long as there is no penalty there is no reason for the BYB looking to make a buck to stop.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

sharlin said:


> (Wow--that's a pretty dang good hijack if I ever saw one!!)


LOL! I'm just burst out laughing...


----------



## pitlover (Jan 13, 2012)

*Selling pups at Walmart*

First of all you guys dont take in to consideration what the circumstances are. You are all bashing on people selling puppies at wal mart as well as bashing people buying them. Where do you say they should buy a dog at, from the Mall? or from the pound? I recently sold several pups at my local walmart and it turned out great, these pups made great xmas presents for children and I made money. Unlike the pound (where I got my first pit bull) I can assure you my puppies have a good medical history, they had no worms or fleas and they are friendly. When you go to the pound to buy a dog you don’t know the history so that’s great for some people who have a lot of time to spend 1 on 1 rehabbing the animal, but you are rolling the dice when you get a stray. Some people are looking for big dogs like rots, German Sheppard’s or pit bulls (like I have). For those of you thinking about even a golden retriever from the pound, be sure to spend some time with the animal first and make sure they are good around kids. There is always a reason they are at the pound, and most reasons are bad. The other option for most who can't afford 2,000$ breeders fees are to go to a pet store. I would rather get a dog from a home owner, looking to breed maybe once or twice, rather than a pet store. To me, its toture to watch those animals locked in a tiny cage all day and night for months sometimes. The people at the pet store also say, you can only take them out if your serious about buying it. That sucks! Those places are the places you guys should be bashing. I don’t think the people at walmart are there every weekend breeding and selling dogs in the parking lot. Some of them, like my self. Are responsible good citizens, looking to breed their dogs maybe once or twice. Having puppies has done wonders for my female pit, she has calmed down a lot and its been a blessing watching them grow. I am sad to see them go but I have the addresses and phone numbers of all the pit bulls I sold and I wont hesitate to repo that dog in a heartbeat if I hear something gone bad. I will check up on these guys from time to time and make sure they have their shots, they are fed, and most of all that no one is beating or fighting them. My local Mall sold me a pit bull at the pet store in cash for 270.00 without taking a copy of my ID or even asking me any questions about pits. You guys are all way off base and need to realize what’s really going on when you see a soccer mom and her kids in a mini van trying to sell a couple puppies to recoup costs on feeding and shots. Its not the same as guy with a gold chain and an Armani suit selling them out of his Mercedes trunk asking 800$ cash for good fighting dogs!

there, I said my words. Now all you can continue being blind to the facts of mall pet stores and your local animal pound. Let’s keep praising them for killing dogs or locking them in tiny cages and charging outrageous fees. The next pit bull I buy will be from a breeder.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow talk about digging up an old thread:


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

I hope none of these pups are being sold for bait for training dog fights!!! People are sick!!!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Really? This is your first post? I suspect that you are simply trying to start a fight. Especially considering that this original post was from 2007. I'm so glad that you made money on your puppies. I hope you are prepared to take any of your puppies back once they turn out to be not so good christmas presents... 

::sigh:: 




pitlover said:


> First of all you guys dont take in to consideration what the circumstances are. You are all bashing on people selling puppies at wal mart as well as bashing people buying them. Where do you say they should buy a dog at, from the Mall? or from the pound? I recently sold several pups at my local walmart and it turned out great, these pups made great xmas presents for children and I made money. Unlike the pound (where I got my first pit bull) I can assure you my puppies have a good medical history, they had no worms or fleas and they are friendly. When you go to the pound to buy a dog you don’t know the history so that’s great for some people who have a lot of time to spend 1 on 1 rehabbing the animal, but you are rolling the dice when you get a stray. Some people are looking for big dogs like rots, German Sheppard’s or pit bulls (like I have). For those of you thinking about even a golden retriever from the pound, be sure to spend some time with the animal first and make sure they are good around kids. There is always a reason they are at the pound, and most reasons are bad. The other option for most who can't afford 2,000$ breeders fees are to go to a pet store. I would rather get a dog from a home owner, looking to breed maybe once or twice, rather than a pet store. To me, its toture to watch those animals locked in a tiny cage all day and night for months sometimes. The people at the pet store also say, you can only take them out if your serious about buying it. That sucks! Those places are the places you guys should be bashing. I don’t think the people at walmart are there every weekend breeding and selling dogs in the parking lot. Some of them, like my self. Are responsible good citizens, looking to breed their dogs maybe once or twice. Having puppies has done wonders for my female pit, she has calmed down a lot and its been a blessing watching them grow. I am sad to see them go but I have the addresses and phone numbers of all the pit bulls I sold and I wont hesitate to repo that dog in a heartbeat if I hear something gone bad. I will check up on these guys from time to time and make sure they have their shots, they are fed, and most of all that no one is beating or fighting them. My local Mall sold me a pit bull at the pet store in cash for 270.00 without taking a copy of my ID or even asking me any questions about pits. You guys are all way off base and need to realize what’s really going on when you see a soccer mom and her kids in a mini van trying to sell a couple puppies to recoup costs on feeding and shots. Its not the same as guy with a gold chain and an Armani suit selling them out of his Mercedes trunk asking 800$ cash for good fighting dogs!
> 
> there, I said my words. Now all you can continue being blind to the facts of mall pet stores and your local animal pound. Let’s keep praising them for killing dogs or locking them in tiny cages and charging outrageous fees. The next pit bull I buy will be from a breeder.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

You joined the wrong forum if you think people here are supporting pet stores selling puppies..... maybe take a look around and read before you dig up a thread that's 5 years old and start accusing forum members of supporting things that they don't.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I had hoped people would not answer this, he is up to no good.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hoot - 
I figured I'd get banned if I responded in the manner I wanted to and give the poster a fight for sure.:doh:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> Hoot -
> I figured I'd get banned if I responded in the manner I wanted to and give the poster a fight for sure.:doh:


Me too!!! :--keep_silent::--keep_silent:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> Hoot -
> I figured I'd get banned if I responded in the manner I wanted to and give the poster a fight for sure.:doh:


 
Me three!!!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

lunatic lunatic (I had to say it twice, once was too short) 

ignore him/her/it


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just reported that post and hope the MODS will consider closing this thread completely.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

It is illegal to sell dogs in public places like this in Pennsylvania according to Pa dog law. I wonder if Texas dog laws have the same law?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

GREAT idea!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Anne - you're having trouble with :--keep_silent::yes::yes::yes: I know.


----------

